# Nintendo Direct 11.5.2014



## weavile001 (Nov 4, 2014)

​Nintendo announced a Direct for this Wednesday. There will be updates about some 3DS and Wii U upcoming titles.



> Catch a new Nintendo Direct on Nov. 5 at 2 p.m. PT / 5 p.m. ET. We will share updates on upcoming Wii U and Nintendo 3DS titles.


 
 Source


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 4, 2014)

I was literally about to post this. Your Ninja skills are strong, weavile001!


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 4, 2014)

Ooh.  Consider my body ready.


----------



## Essometer (Nov 4, 2014)

And what to expect? Something something Smash Bros, something something Pokemon, something something New 3DS....


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 4, 2014)

Probably shouldn't get my hopes up about a certain RPG compilation announced to happen on Wii U. *cough*


----------



## Arras (Nov 4, 2014)

Essometer said:


> And what to expect? Something something Smash Bros, something something Pokemon, something something New 3DS....


My expectations:


Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 4, 2014)

New ORAS trailer?
Mmmmm


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 4, 2014)

Hell yeah, new Metroid! Just kidding. I hate you Nintendo


----------



## Vipera (Nov 4, 2014)

Flashback from the last E3, when they kept teasing us about Starfox, until...the E3 was over. Now you need to watch the boring after show. Fine, whatever. I keep watching the Boriwata until he jerks off a Wiimote and says "YEAH THIS ROBOT GAME IS AWESOME the same controls will be used for the new starfox game THIS ROBOT IS AWESOME".

Fuck off Nintendo. I'm reading everything tomorrow.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 4, 2014)

There hasn't been a Nintendo worldwide direct for ages. This shall be interesting. 10PM is perfect!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

_Luigi Mansion_ for the Wii U make it happen, Nintendo!






This, Metroid and an F-Zero game!


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 4, 2014)

they better be announcing the N3DS for US and EU but I'll let it pass if they announce a new Metroid instead


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 4, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Ooh. Consider my body ready.


 

For 30 minutes of non-announcements! Woo-hoo!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

>


 
This is one low res shitty image but it's not the OP's fault as it's directly from Nintendo's Facebook.

Well, I found this one (and rehosted to imgur) on Nintendo's UK Facebook (Wii U UK).


----------



## deshayzilla (Nov 4, 2014)

Maybe they'll probably talk more about this tomorrow.

edit: Well it looks like they took it down as soon as I posted this.

edit2: Here is a link to what was posted on Nintendo's Mario Kart 8 page about Amiibo's and what they actually add to Mario Kart 8


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

deshayzilla said:


> Maybe they'll probably talk more about this tomorrow.
> 
> edit: Well it looks like they took it down as soon as I posted this.


 
With the internet time machine it's possible to get it back!

http://web.archive.org/web/20141104181129/http://mariokart8.nintendo.com/amiibo/


----------



## deshayzilla (Nov 4, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> With the internet time machine it's possible to get it back!
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20141104181129/http://mariokart8.nintendo.com/amiibo/


 

This is exactly what I want Amiibo's to add to games. Stuff you don't need to play the game, unlike Skylanders and Disney Infinity. Just small non essential enhancement.


----------



## Arras (Nov 4, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> This is one low res shitty image but it's not the OP's fault as it's directly from Nintendo's Facebook.
> 
> Well, I found this one (and rehosted to imgur) on Nintendo's UK Facebook (Wii U UK).


It's not so much low res as it is JPEG compressed up the ass.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 4, 2014)

Meh. I'll watch it, but it's probably the last time I ever bother. Last time I watched one, it was just a long commercial for bayonetta. And though there was new info, it really could've been told in 5-10 minutes rather than half an hour. If this is a long "we're going to release a smash bros game" announcement, I won't even bother to keep watching.


----------



## Kurt117 (Nov 4, 2014)

if they announce a new metroid for 3ds i would be so happy


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

Kurt117 said:


> if they announce a new metroid for 3ds i would be so happy


 
If they do announce a new Metroid for the 3DS it'll be the New 3DS (= buy another 3DS).


----------



## Kurt117 (Nov 4, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> If they do announce a new Metroid for the 3DS it'll be the New 3DS (= buy another 3DS).


i'd definitely buy a new 3ds if the announce a 2d metroid  (i still have my 3ds from 2011,didn't upgrade to xl so..... )
+
new castlevania(something like dawn of sorrow,mirror of fate was awful :|) and advance wars would be nice too 
oh and i forgot about FF explorers,Bravely default and Dragon quest western release dates,they should announce them too......
a sequel to "the world ends with you" would be nice too.
am i asking too much?


----------



## ultimatetemper (Nov 4, 2014)

Inazuma Eleven GO Chrono Stone Neppuu/Raimei will be announced for Europe.
And I think that will be the first 8GB game.
Although a 2D Metroid game would make me VERY happy.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 4, 2014)

THERE'S still no US announcement for New Nintendo 3DS/XL what do I have to do storm Nintendo's entire building & demand info O.O this is so frustrating waiting while everyone else is enjoying the New 3DS


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 4, 2014)

I doubt they would make a Metroid game just for the New 3DS. Maybe if it was a port.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 4, 2014)

We need news on SMT X Fire Emblem god damnit


----------



## nando (Nov 5, 2014)

deshayzilla said:


> This is exactly what I want Amiibo's to add to games. Stuff you don't need to play the game, unlike Skylanders and Disney Infinity. Just small non essential enhancement.


 


that's exactly what i want for my mii, but i don't want a stupid figurine to acquire it.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Nov 5, 2014)

If you're expecting new reveals, you're gonna have a bad time.

If you're expecting new trailers on games you were kinda interested in, you'll have a satisfactory time.

If you're expecting nothing, you're gonna have an awesome time.

What I expect:

A trailer for the Mario Kart DLC and a release date for Pack 1.
The official reveal of the Duck Hunt Duo in Smash.
More of the same stuff for Captain Toad.
More of the same stuff for Yoshi's Woolly World.
More of the same stuff for Splatoon.
Acknowledgment that 2015 is the 30th Anniversary of Super Mario Bros. and something's being planned to celebrate it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2014)

12 hours to go.​


----------



## AirMage (Nov 5, 2014)

i bet they will announce end of region lock))


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 5, 2014)

AirMage said:


> i bet they will announce end of region lock))


thats even in the realm of possibilities. Iwata said lately that he acknowledges that their region lock is anti customer and unlocking it would have many benefits.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 5, 2014)

Im expecting every new 3DS game to be labelled as "ENHANCED ON NEW 3DS"


----------



## weatMod (Nov 5, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Hell yeah, new Metroid! Just kidding. I hate you Nintendo


 
they will probably announce metroid as new 3ds exclusive


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 5, 2014)

Arcades get love (Luigi's Mansion), New 3DS gets love and Wii U.. screw that abomination! Damn you Nintendo support your own shit!


----------



## Disco (Nov 5, 2014)

MP trilogy and Mario Galaxy duology for new 3DS


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 5, 2014)

Expectations, expectations...

Although, I would only be interested if they announce new titles, hopefully an HD version of some 3DS game (yeah, keep dreaming, bro).
Nintendo is really losing money, if they release a HD version of OoT from the 3DS remake... That along with Smash Bros will give Nintendo a beautiful X-mas due to Wii U sales for their employees. 

Anyway, that is all I want and I know we'll get nothing more but more news in Amiibo figures and perhaps other titles we already know (Smash, etc.)
I could care less about Splatoon.


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 5, 2014)

Disco said:


> MP trilogy and Mario Galaxy duology for new 3DS


I'm throwing my money at the screen right now!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 5, 2014)

Disco said:


> MP trilogy and Mario Galaxy duology for new 3DS


 
I'd fucking hate Nintendo if they announced these games for the New 3DS and not the Wii U. I don't even like my Wii U that much but I bought it and want to play quality exclusives.

Let's say, New 3DS owners can have Mario Maker while Mario Galaxy 3 for the Wii U. Now this is fair!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 5, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'd fucking hate Nintendo if they announced these games for the New 3DS and not the Wii U. I don't even like my Wii U that much but I bought it and want to play quality exclusives.
> 
> Let's say, New 3DS owners can have Mario Maker while Mario Galaxy 3 for the Wii U. Now this is fair!


I agree with that.
Besides, why make the MP Trilogy and Galaxy games for 3DS? Heck even why do them for Wii U if they are available for Wii and are playable in a Wii U with no issues?
Perhaps MP Trilogy HD might be an awesome addition, but that is just a long lost dream of fans.

I would much better like a remake of old highly acclaimed titles than an HD of an already beautiful looking game.


----------



## Terenigma (Nov 5, 2014)

Metroid 3DS
Mario galaxy 3 Wii-u
Zelda release date
Smash bros ice climbers and ridley announced
F-zero on both 3DS and Wii-u that can be cross-played



Spoiler


----------



## Kikirini (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm hoping for just a little more info on Zelda U, though I know it won't happen. Otherwise, I'll be happy provided they talk about something other than Smash Bros.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess some people are living under a rock in a cave when it comes to the Wii u.

If the 3ds get Galaxy ports/remakes, that doesn't mean the Wii u wouldn't get its full 3d mario.
Galaxy would look awesome in 3d.

I'm sure that at least one new game will be announced. There's no way we are getting a release date for
Zelda U.


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 5, 2014)

I just wanna see them announce Majoras Mask. Every time they announce a new direct I tell myself this will be the one! it never is


----------



## djbubba2002 (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Mario Galaxy U!!! That would be nice!!!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 5, 2014)

why is everyone asking for ports?
some new games would be nice...


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 5, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> why is everyone asking for ports?
> some new games would be nice...


why not both?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> I just wanna see them announce Majoras Mask. Every time they announce a new direct I tell myself this will be the one! it never is


I still don't understand why people are so excited for a game that's readily available as a Virtual Console title.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2014)

I was hoping this would be almost ready to start by the time I got up. Then I had a nightmare and woke up early.


----------



## Chiejina (Nov 5, 2014)

I called Nintendo and they said they're releasing a new metroid tomorrow. All speculations can end now.


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 5, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I still don't understand why people are so excited for a game that's readily available as a Virtual Console title.


yeah, with those fancy shnancy N64 Grafics and not on a portable console.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> yeah, with those fancy shnancy N64 Grafics and not on a portable console.


Perhaps Nintendo should just release N64 Virtual Console on the N3DS _(perhaps not the 3DS, it's not exactly capable, but who knows? Maybe it'd work)_ instead of trying to charge people four times for the same game across multiple platforms.

_(Not even using a hyperbole here, you can play Majora's Mask on the N64, the Gamecube, the Wii and the Wii U)_


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 5, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Perhaps Nintendo should just release N64 Virtual Console on the N3DS _(perhaps not the 3DS, it's not exactly capable, but who knows? Maybe it'd work)_ instead of trying to charge people five times for the same game across multiple platforms.


I dunno, was the N64 running at 240p or 480p? because if 240p then it would be perfect for N3DS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I dunno, was the N64 running at 240p or 480p? because if 240p then it would be perfect for N3DS.


The N64 used a variety of resolutions between 256x224 and 640x480, it also depended on whether or not you had an Expansion Pak, so yeah. That being said, it's really no biggy to scale down to the screen, whatever the native resolution might be.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I could care less about Splatoon.


 
your soul will burn in hell .(not really)



Foxi4 said:


> I still don't understand why people are so excited for a game that's readily available as a Virtual Console title.


and you can play it with proper controls on the go??.



XrosBlader821 said:


> I dunno, was the N64 running at 240p or 480p? because if 240p then it would be perfect for N3DS.


most of the N64 library ran at 240p, there are some games that could use the Expansion pak to run at 480i, said games generally had an option to switch between low/normal(240p) or high(480i) resolution. Rayman 2 is the first to come to my mind that did that and now that I think a little better DK64 ran at 480i during the short dancing N64 cube and Rare logo intro before the DK rap.

now, on topic.
We can agree that a Smash Bros announcement will be somewhere in the direct, that's a given.
what I think they will be announcing is the release of the DLC packs of Hyrule Waifus Warriors and Mario Kart 8, probably mentioning what will come in the HW Twilight Princess pack.
after that the typical remainders of what games are coming and the like.
I'm being realist.

but I reeeeeeeaaaally want Majora's Mask on 3DS, I never finished it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> and you can play it with proper controls on the go??.


It's been played to death on every single Nintendo home console ever since it was released, why would I even want to? And if I did, yeah, I could totally play it on the go with proper controls - gamepads with clips, NVidia Shield, Chinese gaming tablets galore, no shortage of devices for Majora's Mask. I will tip my imaginary elf hat to every other gamer who would much rather have a _new_ properly made third-person Zelda game than a re-release of a decade old one.





tipping_intensifies.gif


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 5, 2014)

50 Minutes left! get hyped!
I hope they show more Xenoblade N3DS and Inazuma Eleven 2 for the Eshop, They will probably show the Duck Hunt Trailer for SSB WiiU too.....


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 5, 2014)

I know this is going to be a big fat ball of nothing, but I would be tickled pink if we got some info on SMT x Fire Emblem.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 5, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's been played to death on every single Nintendo home console ever since it was released, why would I even want to? And if I did, yeah, I could totally play it on the go with proper controls - gamepads with clips, NVidia Shield, Chinese gaming tablets galore, no shortage of devices for Majora's Mask. I will tip my imaginary elf hat to every other gamer who would much rather have a _new_ properly made third-person Zelda game than a re-release of a decade old one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
well, some games deserve a little facelift and a enhanced re-release is perfect instead of a ducktaped rom+emulator. or you will deny yet another port of DooM for PS4/Xbone?? that is the game that is available on the largest number of devices, I'm even surprised you can't play DooM on a potato yet.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 5, 2014)

Metroid Trilogy: HD Edition -- this needs to happen. The Wii release is going for $100-$260 and it's just limiting the market to who gets to play it.

Of course I'd prefer a new Metroid but I'd also welcome an HD remaster of the Trilogy.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Nov 5, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> 50 Minutes left! get hyped!
> I hope they show more Xenoblade N3DS and Inazuma Eleven 2 for the Eshop, They will probably show the Duck Hunt Trailer for SSB WiiU too.....


 
Inazuma Eleven 2 on Eshop the same day Inazuma Eleven GO2 Chrono Stone arrives on Europe.
I'll buy it.
But it would be better to have the entire Endou Mamoru Densetsu either as a retail cartridge or an Eshop release.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 5, 2014)

ultimatetemper said:


> Inazuma Eleven 2 on Eshop the same day Inazuma Eleven GO2 Chrono Stone arrives on Europe.
> I'll buy it.
> But it would be better to have the entire Endou Mamoru Densetsu either as a retail cartridge or an Eshop release.


 
Back in my days the anime football that it was actually good was Captain Tsubasa none of this Inazuma 11 crap and why can't they remaster it in HD? It's one of the best iterations of football done in anime, and Slam Dunk for basketball.

Hungry Heart: Wild Striker was really good too but unrealistic then again we can't expect too much realism when watching an anime series.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 5, 2014)

Watch them announce 10.x.x which allows you to use DevMenu, since thats the hip thing to do nowadays.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 5, 2014)

All I want is a release date for the New 3DS, if I get that I will be satisfied.


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I still don't understand why people are so excited for a game that's readily available as a Virtual Console title.


 
You mean I could buy a poorly emulated version of MM? NO WAY?! lol sorry not trying to be a prick but it's more or less because a lot of people like myself loved OOt and MM and enjoyed the remake on the 3DS. Personally though it's because Majoras Mask is my favorite Zelda and it is the sequel to OOT. The remake also sold pretty well too so it's kind of baffling.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've said it a hundred times on the website, but I'll say it again for the sake of clarity. There's nothing wrong with remaking a popular piece of software and some remakes are really refreshing, but if all they're going to tackle is graphics, and only in a minor way, I expect the game to be a budget title, preferably a part of an HD collection. I'm thoroughly unwilling to pay full price for a mildly updated game that I've already played a hundred times - either dazzle me with the improvements and additional content or dazzle me with the price tag.


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 5, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> You mean I could buy a poorly emulated version of MM? NO WAY?! lol sorry not trying to be a prick but it's more or less because a lot of people like myself loved OOt and MM and enjoyed the remake on the 3DS. Personally though it's because Majoras Mask is my favorite Zelda and it is the sequel to OOT. The remake also sold pretty well too so it's kind of baffling.


 
Wasn't the OoT remake done by the team that made Secret of Mana on SNES? Quality team there..... great remake, but I'd have preferred to see them lot spending that time making a new Zelda myself.... ditto MM: It'd be _nice_ to have a remake, but better to have a new game! I'm with Foxi on this one (for a change!) and frankly can't understand those who aren't....



Foxi4 said:


> but if all they're going to tackle is graphics, and only in a minor way


EXACTLY.... there were parts in OoT 3D that were nothing short of hugely disappointing, Lake Hylia springs to mind (and I'm getting a bit of deja vu myself here) - some of the graphics that didn't affect gameplay  were simply ported over as is, as if they were scared to mess around with them.... not good.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2014)

ultimatetemper said:


> Inazuma Eleven GO Chrono Stone Neppuu/Raimei will be announced for Europe.
> And I think that will be the first 8GB game.
> Although a 2D Metroid game would make me VERY happy.


 
would love it if they would reveal ie go cs for europe


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol Got your wish.


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 5, 2014)

MAJORAS MASK!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! finallllllllllllllyyyyyyyy..... *drools* *dies*


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 5, 2014)

Doesn't really surprise me since ALBW where it was basically confirmed that Majora 3D would be next.


----------



## AceWarhead (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't believe they actually made MM3D.
Well, I guess it makes some people happy


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ha! It was bent to happen sooner or later, I guess.


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 5, 2014)

So happy to finally see Majora's Mask making its way to the 3DS.  So excited!!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 5, 2014)

I hate Majora's Mask


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 5, 2014)

As soon as the video started I instantly recognized the song from Zelda and a few seconds later I realized it was MM my mind was literally blown.

ALSO F zero in Mario Kart?! new tracks? sweet mother of god I'm comin Elizabeth!


----------



## petspeed (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't get Amiibo. Can you only play with these characters in SSB WiiU if you buy the figure? Otherwise what does it bring to the game?


----------



## ultimatetemper (Nov 5, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Back in my days the anime football that it was actually good was Captain Tsubasa none of this Inazuma 11 crap and why can't they remaster it in HD? It's one of the best iterations of football done in anime, and Slam Dunk for basketball.
> 
> Hungry Heart: Wild Striker was really good too but unrealistic then again we can't expect too much realism when watching an anime series.


 
The Captain Tsubasa game for the DS sucked. It's a shame, because I also grew with Captain Tsubasa.
But Inazuma Eleven is probably the best football/soccer anime-style game of any Nintendo handheld.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 5, 2014)

YAY NINTENDO WILL BE WASTING MORE MONEY REHASHING YET ANOTHER OLD ZELDA TITLE RATHER THAN MAKING SOMETHING NEW THAT ISN'T SUPER MEH! GET HYPED EVERYBODY! THEY'LL MAKE THE GRAPHICS PRETTIER AND THEN CHANGE NOTHING ELSE OF ANY IMPORTANCE! YEAH, ENHANCED PORTS THAT WE'LL INCORRECTLY CALL REMAKES! WOOOOOOOO


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh another Zelda? And to make things worse it's an old Zelda game.. not a new one. :-/

Meh.. this Direct is gonna suck by the looks of it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> YAY NINTENDO WILL BE WASTING MORE MONEY REHASHING YET ANOTHER OLD ZELDA TITLE RATHER THAN MAKING SOMETHING NEW THAT ISN'T SUPER MEH! GET HYPED EVERYBODY! THEY'LL MAKE THE GRAPHICS PRETTIER AND THEN CHANGE NOTHING ELSE OF ANY IMPORTANCE! YEAH, ENHANCED PORTS THAT WE'LL INCORRECTLY CALL REMAKES! WOOOOOOOO


 


oh boy, nintendo giving the fans what they've been begging for for several years? lame.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol Dat monster hunter.


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 5, 2014)

that MH news is fucking old wtf nintendo?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 5, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> oh boy, nintendo giving the fans what they've been begging for for several years? lame.


To be blunt, the fans are idiotic hypocrites. They're the last people Nintendo should be listening to. The fans simply pine for rehashed content and ports of old console games, while on the side they bash the practice of ports when committed by other developers. It's actually ridiculous how excited people get for games that are readily available on so many other platforms, whether it be via emulation or otherwise. If you're that eager to throw $40 at a Nintendo 64 game with slightly better graphics, then I feel bad for you son, but I've got 99 problems and being dumb ain't one.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2014)

aw no ie go cs release date


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> To be blunt, the fans are idiotic hypocrites. They're the last people Nintendo should be listening to. The fans simply pine for rehashed content and ports of old console games, while on the side they bash the practice of ports when committed by other developers. It's actually ridiculous how excited people get for games that are readily available on so many other platforms, whether it be via emulation or otherwise. If you're that eager to throw $40 at a Nintendo 64 game with slightly better graphics, then I feel bad for you son, but I've got 99 problems and being dumb ain't one.


 

Also, Majora's Mask is treated like it's the best game ever, which it ain't. Out of all the Zelda games they had to remake, it had to be MM, because, reasons.  Hate to be the bearer of bad news to the MM fans, but it's just another Zelda game trolololol


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 5, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Also, Majora's Mask is treated like it's the best game ever, which it ain't. Out of all the Zelda games they had to remake, it had to be MM, because, reasons. Hate to be the bearer of bad news to the MM fans, but it's just another Zelda game trolololol


 
They would've been way better off doing an HD remaster of Twilight Princess but 3DS is a lot more lucrative so the inferior console/handheld wins.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Nov 5, 2014)

riyaz said:


> aw no ie go cs release date


 
I'm betting between February (like Team Ogre Attacks) and June, (like Light/Shadow) so either in December or March they should announce this.
Also, not a single news about Bravely Second. Metroid 3DS is a legend like Half-Life 3.
Greatly disappointed about this Direct, as Zelda games don't attract my attention...


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 5, 2014)

That Direct was a huge waste of time
The only real news was that Majora 3D is a legit thing now and what happends on the wii U gamepad in Xenoblade Chronicles X the rest wasn't news. At all.


----------



## Chiejina (Nov 5, 2014)

That has got to be the most underwhelming Nintendo Direct ever.
The only thing worth seeing was the first 5 minutes because of Zelda, but i don't even like Majoras mask. Every thing else was dlc and games that keep nintendo looking like a console for kids.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like splatoon is eshop only.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> They would've been way better off doing an HD remaster of Twilight Princess but 3DS is a lot more lucrative so the inferior console/handheld wins.


 

Ugh,yeah, the voices of many will forever overshadow the voices of those who want real remakes and not slight graphical upgrades.




Chiejina said:


> That has got to be the most underwhelming Nintendo Direct ever. The only thing worth seeing was the first 5 minutes because of Zelda but i dont even like Majoras mask. Every thing else was dlc and games that keep nintendo looking like a console for kids.


 
C'est la vie.


----------



## Judas18 (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, that was disappointing.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nintendo are officially withholding content through Amiibo.

I repeat.

Nintendo are officially withholding content through Amiibo.

Time to riot.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 5, 2014)

Kind of a pity that the only new game announcement was right at the start. And it being a remake of a Zelda game.

And they're sure busy making sure amiibo does something. Mario kart 8, Smash bros, captain toad, that kirby game, hyrule warriors...is nintendo going to release a game where those stupid things DON'T add additional costumes? 


Other than that...kind of reasonable. Some releases are way closer than I thought (stealth inc 2 is out already?). X looks hands down gorgeous. And even that Mario kart DLC looks interesting (though I don't get why they mention it being cheaper when it's in a bundle. Won't that make people wait until May...when that second pack comes out?  ).


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2014)

Most disappointing Direct? Not by a long shot - at least they've announced something _new_ that the fans actually wanted _(for whatever reason)_, showed some fun gameplay and released some demos into the wild. I can _easily_ recall worse Directs that showed nothing of value and just wasted everybody's time.

*PS:* My girlfriend is now pissed off that release dates were moved and Smash Bros. Wii U and Pokemon are both released on the same day. I quote:


> ARE YOU F*CKING SERIOUS!? F*CK YOU NINTENDO! I've got preorders on both... f*ck


Thanks for raping our wallets, Nintendo. Keep it up.


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 5, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Kind of a pity that the only new game announcement was right at the start. And it being a remake of a Zelda game.
> 
> And they're sure busy making sure amiibo does something. Mario kart 8, Smash bros, captain toad, that kirby game, hyrule warriors...is nintendo going to release a game where those stupid things DON'T add additional costumes?
> 
> ...


about mario kart. You can preorder both dlcs and get them for cheaper than if you would buy them one at a time.


----------



## gothicall (Nov 5, 2014)

Great news. finally Majora's Mask comming to 3DS.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 5, 2014)

I missed the last ten or so minutes(had to go get kid from school), did we get a release date for the New 3DS?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Most disappointing Direct? Not by a long shot - at least they've announced something _new_ that the fans actually wanted _(for whatever reason)_, showed some fun gameplay and released some demos into the wild. I can _easily_ recall worse Directs that showed nothing of value and just wasted everybody's time.
> 
> *PS:* My girlfriend is now pissed off that release dates were moved and Smash Bros. Wii U and Pokemon are both released on the same day. I quote:
> 
> Thanks for raping our wallets, Nintendo. Keep it up.


 

That's all part of running a business, errybody rapin' their wallets up. Did people expect any less of a large international corporation?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 5, 2014)

Not sure if I will be getting it. Haven't even gotten Zelda wwhd, but I hope they have some master quest mode.


----------



## AceWarhead (Nov 5, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I missed the last ten or so minutes(had to go get kid from school), did we get a release date for the New 3DS?


 
Nope. Not even a mention of the thing.
And to be honest, this was a waste of a direct. It's just rehashed news of already confirmed titles, with one "new" game. Plus the amiiboooo stuff irked me.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 5, 2014)

AceWarhead said:


> Nope. Not even a mention of the thing.
> And to be honest, this was a waste of a direct. It's just rehashed news of already confirmed titles, with one "new" game. Plus the amiiboooo stuff irked me.


 
So we now know.. Nintendo doesn't like money.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> That's all part of running a business, errybody rapin' their wallets up. Did people expect any less of a large international corporation?


It's actually bad for business when you think about it. It doesn't increase the sales - it actually has the potential to lower them.

Your average gamer isn't able to pick up several Day One games at the same time - most pick up one game every couple of weeks. By making two high profile releases on the same date, Nintendo makes you choose which one you _"want more"_ and by the time you're finished playing that, the other one is available pre-owned. A smart business person knows that there has to be some space in-between of the releases.

For the same reason you will never see Halo released the same day a new Call of Duty comes out - those two games have a common audience and the potential to cannibalize each other's Day One sales. Nintendo games _also_ have a common audience - the Nintendo crowd, and this Nintendo crowd will be put between a rock and a hard place trying to pick the game they want to buy if they can only afford one.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't care about any of those games. I wanted a New 3DS date, and a date for next wave of Amiibo would have been nice.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 5, 2014)

Even I'm iffy on the amiibos. At least they don't hold back anything important. I think they need their own game as well.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 5, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Even I'm iffy on the amiibos. At least they don't hold back anything important. I think they need their own game as well.


 

I plan to buy all the Amiibo's(I am a Nintendo whore). I probably wont even open them. Just hang 'em on the wall.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 5, 2014)

I´ll probably buy just 3 Amiibos, Palutena, Shulk and Robin, my mains on SSB


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's actually bad for business when you think about it. It doesn't increase the sales - it actually has the potential to lower them.
> 
> Your average gamer isn't able to pick up several Day One games at the same time - most pick up one game every couple of weeks. By making two high profile releases on the same date, Nintendo makes you choose which one you _"want more"_ and by the time you're finished playing that, the other one is available pre-owned. A smart business person knows that there has to be some space in-between of the releases.
> 
> For the same reason you will never see Halo released the same day a new Call of Duty comes out - those two games have a common audience and the potential to cannibalize each other's Day One sales. Nintendo games _also_ have a common audience - the Nintendo crowd, and this Nintendo crowd will be put between a rock and a hard place trying to pick the game they want to buy if they can only afford one.


 

Shitting timing on their part I guess. Just as well that I'm not a Pokemon fan, like, at all, nothing would convince me otherwise, so.... I'll go with SSB4 instead. The release day being the same for both is baffling.


----------



## Issac (Nov 5, 2014)

Majora's Mask? Oh. ...  Finally! I love love loved that game


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 5, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I plan to buy all the Amiibo's(I am a Nintendo whore). I probably wont even open them. Just hang 'em on the wall.


They're not really high quality figures for collectors to have a boner but if you're a Nintendo fan I guess that's something to look forward to.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> For the same reason you will never see Halo released the same day a new Call of Duty comes out - those two games have a common audience and the potential to cannibalize each other's Day One sales. Nintendo games _also_ have a common audience - the Nintendo crowd, and this Nintendo crowd will be put between a rock and a hard place trying to pick the game they want to buy if they can only afford one.


 
It's ok Foxi, they'll just have their mommies buy them both  



Nathan Drake said:


> YAY NINTENDO WILL BE WASTING MORE MONEY REHASHING YET ANOTHER OLD ZELDA TITLE RATHER THAN MAKING SOMETHING NEW THAT ISN'T SUPER MEH! GET HYPED EVERYBODY! THEY'LL MAKE THE GRAPHICS PRETTIER AND THEN CHANGE NOTHING ELSE OF ANY IMPORTANCE! YEAH, ENHANCED PORTS THAT WE'LL INCORRECTLY CALL REMAKES! WOOOOOOOO


And pretty much all of this. Remember kids, "HD ports remakes" are totally bad unless it's Nin10doh


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's actually bad for business when you think about it. It doesn't increase the sales - it actually has the potential to lower them.
> 
> Your average gamer isn't able to pick up several Day One games at the same time - most pick up one game every couple of weeks. By making two high profile releases on the same date, Nintendo makes you choose which one you _"want more"_ and by the time you're finished playing that, the other one is available pre-owned. A smart business person knows that there has to be some space in-between of the releases.
> 
> For the same reason you will never see Halo released the same day a new Call of Duty comes out - those two games have a common audience and the potential to cannibalize each other's Day One sales. Nintendo games _also_ have a common audience - the Nintendo crowd, and this Nintendo crowd will be put between a rock and a hard place trying to pick the game they want to buy if they can only afford one.


 

but do pokemon on 3ds and smash bros on wiiu have the same audience? outside the general population of nintendo console owners?
also its christmas time, the time of year when money is a bit more loose anyways


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Ha! It was bent to happen sooner or later, I guess.


 
Hah, first thing I thought when I saw it .....at least we don't have to start moaning at the Direct hype threads anymore (well, not Majora's Mask-related moaning anyway)!!

Not read the rest of the topic yet, or seen a half decent quality version of the Direct - only just got in from work, but is it just me or was the MK8 DLC the best bit of the whole Direct? (What bit you could make out at that horrific bitrate anyway)
F-Zero track we already knew about, but actually seeing the thing - phwoar! And Big Blue BGM! And a Zelda track, plus SNES Rainbow Road?! Fukks sake lads, I think I weed a little at this...(out next week too!)  Bit of a daft move though Nintendo - all that goodness in Pack 1, I don't give 2 shits about Animal Crossing so what's of interest in Pack 2 now?!
Also enjoyed the look of Captain Toad actually!!  Better still was seeing (again I've not seen the rest of the thread yet) the rrp of it shown on the pre-load news - clearly $39.99 as opposed to the usual $60, so a bit cheaper too - good stuff!
Rest of it seemed a bit meh - Splatoon admittedly looked fantastic, but it's just not my kind of game......


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 7, 2014)

ultimate nes remix
dl'd the recently released eu version and somehow they cant even get nes games running without lagging...


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 9, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> ultimate nes remix
> dl'd the recently released eu version and somehow they cant even get nes games running without lagging...


Thats part of the authentic experience! Don't you feel the good old days? ...!


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 9, 2014)

Bimmel said:


> Thats part of the authentic experience! Don't you feel the good old days? ...!


Ubisoft: "These slowdowns are so cinematic!"


----------

